# CT Photographers needed for event coverage (maybe)



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone in the Bethleham CT area available for event coverage on August 11th from 2-5pm(maybe less)? I would normally cover it but I have previous plans that do not allow me to go. 

What I need is a quote for *your time and all inclusive photo rights* (originals). No need to edit the photos just send me raws. Asking for a basic event coverage, nothing fancy.

*Please note I am just asking for quotes right now and it isn't a guarantee of service. *


----------



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)

Bump. Urgent.


----------

